#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  API Code Collections

## Mohamed

*API Collections*
*This Code contains rules for piping typically found in petroleum refineries; chemical, pharmaceutical, textile, paper, semiconductor, and cryogenic plants; and related processing plants and terminals. This Code prescribes requirements for materials and components, design, fabrication, assembly, erection, examination, inspection, and testing of piping. This Code applies to piping for all fluids including: (1) raw, intermediate, and finished chemicals; (2) petroleum products; (3) gas, steam, air and water; (4) fluidized solids; (5) refrigerants; and (6) cryogenic fluids. Also included is piping which interconnects pieces or stages within a packaged equipment assembly*
 


Api Standard 674 Positive Displacement Pump Reciprocating 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(*1112* KB)
API Standard 674 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(*2135* KB)
Api Standard 610 1995 Centrifugal Pumps For Petroleum Heavy Duty Chemical And Gas Industry Serv 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(*11106* KB)
API Standard 675 1994 Positive displacement pumps Controlled volume 2ed 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(*2135* KB)

API MPMS 8.2 Manual of Petro Measure Standards (Chapter 8) Sampling 

The development of consensus standards is one of APIs oldest and most successful programs. Beginning with its first standards in 1924, API now maintains some 500 standards covering all segments of the oil and gas industry. Today, the API standards program has gone global, through active involvement with the ISO and other international bodies. API is an American Petroleum Institute (ANSI) accredited standards developing organization, operating with approved standards development procedures and undergoing regular audits of its processes. API produces standards, recommended practices, specifications, codes and technical publications, reports and studies that cover each segment of the industry. API standards promote the use of safe, interchangeable equipment and operations through the use of proven, sound engineering practices as well as help reduce regulatory compliance costs, and in conjunction with APIs Quality Programs, many of these standards form the basis of API certification programs.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(*2027* KB)

API RP 556 Instrumentation and Control Systems for Fired Heaters and Steam Generators 
American Petroleum Institute .. Publication Date:May 1, 1997
Scope:
This document covers recommended practices that specifically apply to instrument and control system installations for fired heaters and steam generation facilities in petroleum refinery and other hydrocarbon-processing plants. This document also discusses the installation of primary measuring instruments, control systems, alarm and shutdown systems, and automatic start-up and shutdown systems for fired heaters, steam generators, carbon monoxide or waste-gas steam generators, gas turbine exhaust-fired steam generators, and unfired waste heat steam generators. Although the information has been prepared primarily for petroleum refineries, much of it is applicable without change in chemical plants, gasoline plants, and similar installations.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(*2481* KB)

API Standard 526- Flanged Steel Safety Relief Valves
This Standard covers the specifications for flanged steel safety relief valves

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(*1650* KB)


API Standard 1104- Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities 
This standard covers the gas and arc weliding of butt, fillet and socket welds in carbon, low-alloy steel piping used in the compression, pumping and transmission of crude petroleum, petroleum products, fuel gases,carbon di-oxide, nitrogen and , where applicable covers welding on distribution systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(*1309* KB)

API STANDARD 653, (1999) Tank Inspection Repair Alteration and Reconstruction, 2nd 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(*14242* KB)

API STANDARD 653, (2001) Tank Inspection Repair Alteration and Reconstruction, 3rd 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(*5684* KB)

API STD 614 Lubrication, Shaft-Sealing, and Control-Oil Systems and Auxiliaries for Petroleum Chemical and Gas Industry Services 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(*1115* KB)

API Std 1104
Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities - 20th Edition (Includes 2007 Errata) 
Edition: 20th 
American Petroleum Institute / 07-Nov-2005 / 82 pages 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*API Std 620*

Design and Construction of Large, Welded, Low-Pressure Storage Tanks, Eleventh Edition 
Edition: 11th 
American Petroleum Institute / 01-Feb-2008 / 254 pages 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 653, "Tank Inspection, Repair, Alteration, and Reconstruction," was first published by the American Petroleum Institute (API) in January 1991. Its scope encompasses the maintenance, inspection, repair, alteration, and reconstruction of existing above ground, atmospheric storage tanks constructed to API 650, or its predecessor, API 12C. Since publication, tank owners, operators, and inspection companies have struggled to interpret and meet its requirements. In December 1995 API published the first major revision to API 653 in almost five years. Does this revision rewrite the rules for inspecting above ground storage tanks? This paper describes the significant changes made to API 653 and how they may influence tank inspections.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API-specification of line pipe

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





The API 2000 LC/MS/MS System brings the power and performance of triple quadrupole mass spectrometry to your benchtop. 








**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*API 510 Program Information*


On this page you will find everything you need to know about obtaining API 510 certification. You also will be able to download the application package, Body of Knowledge, publications effectivity sheet and other valuable information. Please click on the appropriate headers for the information you require. If, however, after browsing this site you still have questions, please do not hesitate to contact our friendly customer service staff!




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API599


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Code Collections

----------


## malimr67

I need UL 58, can anyone help me?

----------


## OMID1351

Please Correct The Link of API620 :Smile:

----------


## Zdaniel

The website 4shared does not work. Thanks for the other links

----------


## mkn

Pls, I need API 421.
Regards

----------


## epulgar72

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## epulgar72

API 421

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkn

Pls
Can you add to another Links instead of rapidshare.
Regards

----------


## mkn

Thanks my dear, we get it .
We apprciated your efforts
Regards

----------


## friend2bewith

I need API 672

----------


## sambun

May you upload API MPMS Chapter 8 (complete) for me please ! Thanks a lot !

----------


## Fati2008

Thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks

----------


## Muhamad Danish

Asalam Aliykum.


have any API 686 latest editionSee More: API Code Collections

----------


## yasseradam

plz I need API 601

----------


## gsp32

does anyone have API 537

----------


## robertantoreni

pls give the link for API 650 11 edition

----------


## wangren

i need api620,thanks

----------


## jomaguti

Dear all, I nedd API rp 12J.

Thanks in advance,

JMG

----------


## shankargee

thanks lot

----------


## raja fawad

well i need some help. Is there any specific standard that applies to process plant commissioning?

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## thawdar

Dear All,

If anyone have following please upload to share.
(1) IP CODE: Model Code of Safe Practice Part 19: Fire
precautions at petroleum refineries and 
bulk storage installations
Essential reading for process safety engineers, safety advisors, designers, emergency planners or others with responsibility for fire and explosion hazard management to meet the pertinent requirements of the European Seveso II Directive, whether sites are classified lower or upper tier. 

The new edition of this important publication provides guidance on selecting, implementing and monitoring the continuing performance of site-specific justified risk reduction measures  from prevention through detection, protection systems to mitigation measures  to reduce the risk from design event fires at installations that process and store petroleum, intermediates and refined products. 

ISBN 978-0-85293-437-1

Feb2007

(2) Pressure Relieving Devise By Mohamad Malik

----------


## jcuesta

I need api 12k

----------


## maryadi

Maturnuwun

----------


## alwaw911

Thanks a LOT to Sr.Mohamed Elhagar for all his efforts and precious contributions...though some links are outdated, true.



Thx again.See More: API Code Collections

----------


## ani_dat

Dear Raj,

For u:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raulelite

Saludos!! some one have API 5L LAST EDIT... PLEACE SHARE!!

----------


## kertanegara

hi all.....
does anybody has an API RP 5L2 - Internal Coating of Line Pipe for Non-corrosive Gas Transmission Service......
Please kindly share it.
Many Thanks....

----------


## inspirion

Please can some one help me and share
API RP 14c

----------


## kertanegara

API RP14C
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## inspirion

Thank you

----------


## chamoosh

hi everybody;
API 620 last version required. Please help me friends. Thanx.

----------


## chamoosh

> pls give the link for API 650 11 edition



Here it is dear friend:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ivanilych

can anyone post API RP 74?
thanks in advance

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

kertanegara  
API RP 5L2 - Internal Coating of Line Pipe for Non-corrosive Gas Transmission Service......

Monggo please find it,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

jcuesta  
I need api 12k

I have only Opa. But maybe still useful in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

ivanilych  


can anyone post API RP 74?

Monggo in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Code Collections

----------


## kertanegara

> kertanegara  
> API RP 5L2 - Internal Coating of Line Pipe for Non-corrosive Gas Transmission Service......
> 
> Monggo please find it,
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Many Thanks Mr. Achmad...
I very need this Codes

----------


## kertanegara

Achmad,
here is API RP 74
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mattegm

does anyone have api spec 12K (latest edition?)
I have the one dated 1989, i don't know if it is the lastone..

----------


## ivanilych

thank you very much, everyone

----------


## omarax

this is the 4shared link of api 620 for low pressure tanks

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## joseph.selvan

Dear Mr.Mohamed Elhagar

My sincere thanks to you for your efforts to maintain this knowledge base.

Its invaluable storage of precious materials. Keep it up and may god bless you for your service.

With regards,

Joseph selvan,
Singapore

----------


## raulelite

API 571 pleace!

----------


## a_bhoir

API 14 E

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mattegm

Still searching API 12K 8th edition (2008)

thanks...

----------


## mattegm

Still searching API 12K 8th edition (2008)

thanks...

----------


## kertanegara

@mattegm
In API Catalog 2002,
Latest API 12K was 7th Edition / June 1, 1989 / Reaffirmed, September 1999.
I also got only the 7th edition 1989. I can upload it for you if you need it.

----------


## Quibo

Hi everyone, on September I'll take the API 653 certification, Can anyone help me with sampes of the test? I would appreciate your support

See More: API Code Collections

----------


## aan09

Dear Freinds ,

Could you provide following API codes :

API 2550
API 2551
API 2552
API 2555

Thanks a lot in advance for your support and contibution

AAN

aan_09@hotmail.com

----------


## robertantoreni

hai pls give the link for API RP 1004

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> hai pls give the link for API RP 1004



Monggo diunjuk Mas,

Bottom Loading and Vapor Recovery for MC-306 Tank Motor Vehicles
API RP 1004 8th Ed 2003.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1.145 MB

----------


## mbc.engg

pls give the link for API 620 11th edition

----------


## tony_black

Here is the latest API 620 11th Ed Add 1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kertanegara

@ tony black

The link is not working man, any other link? Thanks before

----------


## mbc.engg

tony_black, link given by you is not working. Can you upload in rapidshare again?

----------


## kertanegara

here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thanks to tony black for the file

----------


## robertantoreni

Hai please give the link for API RP 1007 and Api Rp 2003

----------


## robertantoreni

Thank you very much

----------


## shakeel_ahmed

Assalam , i am shakeel working in dammam, i need API	MPMS 5.5	ACTV	6/1/1982 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 5 - Fidelity and Security of Flow Measurement Pulsed-Data Transmission Systems First Edition, if any body has this soft copy please send it , hope to get from anybody from this community, 

regards

shakeel

----------


## shakeel_ahmed

Assalamwalaikum to all,



i am mechanical engineering working for Natural gas distribution company and new to this community, 

can anyone please provide me  this standard API	MPMS 5.5	ACTV	6/1/1982 (R 2002)	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 5 - Metering Section 5 - Fidelity and Security of Flow Measurement Pulsed-Data Transmission Systems First Edition 

hope to hear from anybody online

regards

shakeel ahmedSee More: API Code Collections

----------


## robertantoreni

Achmad Nur Eddin , please give the standard for API RP 1007 and API RP 2003
or how to search ifile.com

----------


## Sierladas

Dear Sirs,

I am in need of the API 581 Second Edition BRD (2008). The first edition I have found to have many errors and depserately need the newer version hoping that these have been fixed.

----------


## gdfry

Would sombody please post a current link to API 14C

Thank you for your help

----------


## satish987

Asme

----------


## manikumaran1978

I am in need of API 5L 2007 44th Edition.

If anyone can share, it will be great help to me.

Thanks/regards.
MKN

----------


## vikaschaurasia

thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

Millions of thankx

----------


## vikaschaurasia

anybody having API 533 (APH System)???
plz upload it

----------


## mhrizadi

API 560-2007 4th ed. please

----------


## thiskong

i need API 1615 "Installation of underground petroleum storage system" and
PEI/RP 100 "Recommended practices for installation of underground liquid storage system"

plz send my e-mail= this.black@gmail.com

grax

----------


## mhrizadi

API 530 2008-2009 please

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> i need API 1615 "Installation of underground petroleum storage system" and
> PEI/RP 100 "Recommended practices for installation of underground liquid storage system"
> 
> plz send my e-mail= this.black@gmail.com
> 
> grax



API RP 1615 5th Ed 1996.PDF 3.263 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Code Collections

----------


## salahuddinj

Other many useful programming ebooks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bellrock

Dear all, Does anybody have API RP 45?Please upload it. Thanks.

----------


## adenan

Dear Mr.Mohamed
Please send me API Collection in my email adenan09@gmail.com
bcause The website 4shared and Rapid Shared does not work. Thanks

----------


## satish987

i need ASME

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear all, Does anybody have API RP 45?Please upload it. Thanks.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhuelva

I need API STD 2000 ed 2008

thanks in advance

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> API 560-2007 4th ed. please



Fired Heaters for General Refinery Services Petroleum and natural gas industriesFired heaters for general refinery service or equal to  ISO 13705
API Std 560 4th Ed 2007.pdf 8.865 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khizarhayat119

great work

----------


## waseeq

As salam ali kum brother Muhammad.

Do u have API 650, if yes please upload & give the link



Jazak Allah

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Can anyone provide the download link for API 421. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Can anyone provide the download link for API 421. Thanks in advance.



API 421  01-Feb-1990
Withdrawn by API
Management of Water Discharges: Design and Operation of Oil-Water Separators

----------


## stunningmanju

thanks

See More: API Code Collections

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Yes you are right this standard is withdrawn. But is still used in designing OWS by some of them. Also let me know if their is any alternate standard for API 421

----------


## npsrinivasarao

> API 421  01-Feb-1990
> Withdrawn by API
> Management of Water Discharges: Design and Operation of Oil-Water Separators



Yes you are right this standard is withdrawn. But is still used in designing OWS by some of them. Also let me know if their is any alternate standard for API 421

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

Dear,

I am Brazilian,

 I need the standard API 620 11th, someone could pass me.

gonzagaap@yahoo.com.br

Thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

can any one share API 421 and API MPMS 8.2 Manual of Petro Measure Standards (Chapter 8) Sampling. I tried the above links but are not working.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

MPMS 8.2.pdf	  1.51 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear,
> 
> I am Brazilian,
> 
>  I need the standard API 620 11th, someone could pass me.
> 
> gonzagaap@yahoo.com.br
> 
> Thanks



VIVA KAKA AND ANDERSON

Monggo dipun unjuk .....sueegerrr meniko

Design and Construction of Large, Welded, Low-Pressure Storage Tanks
API STD 620 11th Ed 2009.pdf	  4.37 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> can any one share API 421 and API MPMS 8.2 Manual of Petro Measure Standards (Chapter 8) Sampling. I tried the above links but are not working.



I just found it

Design and Operation of Oil - Water Separator
API PUBL 421 1st Ed 1990.pdf	  2.66 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks CLAUDIO GONZAGA for the file

----------


## kks2003

Please, API 650 11th edition again...

----------


## Priyoyo

i need API 6B & 6BX, can anybody share it?

----------


## Priyoyo

mas Achmad, matur nuwuuuun standart API....

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

1. API 6B  issued 01-Feb-1961


    Ring-Joint Flanges - WITHDRAWN - NO S/S Document
2. API 6BX - never printed by API

Please check again or what is the title of standard you needSee More: API Code Collections

----------


## lucksravi

The  API 510 certification exam pack link is not working ? coulld you please upload again as I need it urgently.

Regards,
Ravi

----------


## piter197

Please reupload, no such file....... really need it. Thanks in advance





> API RP 1615 5th Ed 1996.PDF 3.263 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...

----------


## piter197

Hi pak Achmad, can you reupload...thanks in advance





> Fired Heaters for General Refinery Services Petroleum and natural gas industriesFired heaters for general refinery service or equal to  ISO 13705
> API Std 560 4th Ed 2007.pdf 8.865 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Please reupload, no such file....... really need it. Thanks in advance



Installation of Underground Petroleum Storage Systems
API RP 1615 5th Ed 1996.PDF 3.263 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## qaisarabbas

API 700 Please,,,,,,,,,,,,,

qaisarabbas9002@gmail.com

----------


## Nabilia

This is the API 700 that I have...

API Publication 700 2nd Ed. Sept. 1981 - Checklist for Plant Completion 17pgs

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Anyone have API RP 554 new version (3 parts), please share. Thank a lot !

----------


## shakmed

> Anyone have API RP 554 new version (3 parts), please share. Thank a lot !



Dear Sambun !! New means what? May be me or others not knowing that. I can provide Part -1 SECOND EDITION, JULY 2007 presently. 

Here it is :_

API RP 554_* - Process Control Systems Part 1Process Control Systems Functions and  Functional Specification Development (0.370 MB)*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Incidentally, we should avoid opening new threads/ posts in multiple forums (as at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]! *AND* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] *AND* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] besides this) for every standard and by every member and in different forums, when unique threads like this are already existing. Otherwise, it becomes difficult to track threads of one's interest as all are not subscribed to each thread.

----------


## tinku

> Anyone have API RP 554 new version (3 parts), please share. Thank a lot !



API RP  554 PART 2-2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] RP 554 PART 2-2008.pdf

API RP  554 PART 3-2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] RP 554 PART 3-2008.pdf

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the links

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thanks a lot Tinku.

----------


## sambun

[QUOTE=tinku;97867]Here is your need:

Withdrawn the thread !



Dear Tinku,
Thank you very much.See More: API Code Collections

----------


## amshah

> Here is your need:



What happened tinku ?, can u share it again ?

----------


## shakmed

> What happened tinku ?, can u share it again ?



amshah !! Links are working dear.

----------


## amshah

> amshah !! Links are working dear.



 Ya tinku have updated links from Mediafire to ifile. 
thanks tinku.

----------


## zveckoo

> Fired Heaters for General Refinery Services Petroleum and natural gas industriesFired heaters for general refinery service or equal to  ISO 13705
> API Std 560 4th Ed 2007.pdf 8.865 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Can someone please re-upload ?

----------


## zveckoo

I find on some other forum...

For others API STD 560-2007.rar:




```
http://ifile.it/7utoskv
http://ifile.it/7utoskv/API%20STD%20560-2007.rar
```

----------


## greges2009

Anybody please upload API RP 581. Thank you

----------


## Nabilia

Here you go...
API RP 581 2nd Ed. Sept. 2008 - Risk-Based Inspection Technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## greges2009

> Here you go...
> API RP 581 2nd Ed. Sept. 2008 - Risk-Based Inspection Technology
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear Nabila;99010,

Thank you. You are good person.

----------


## sambun

> Here you go...
> API RP 581 2nd Ed. Sept. 2008 - Risk-Based Inspection Technology
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks !

----------


## AMinati

Please, API 650 11th edition again... 

AMinati

----------


## Nabilia

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## simpanbuku

Thank you for keeping this thread alive and kicking

See More: API Code Collections

----------


## kavita_00

Can somebody help me by giving links for API RP 545. I need it very urgently.
Thanks

----------


## pjulio

hi all.....
does anybody has latest versions of:
API standard 2000  Venting Atmospheric and Low Pressure Storage Tanks
API recommended practice 2003  Protection Against Ignitions, Arising Out of Static, Lightning and Stray Currents
API recommended practice 2350  Overfill Protection for Storage Tanks in Petroleum Facilities
Please kindly share it.
Many Thanks....

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 2000 6th Ed. Nov. 2009 - Venting Atmospheric and Low-Pressure Storage Tanks - ISO 28300;2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2350 3rd Ed. Jan. 2005 - Overfill Protection for Storage Tanks in Petroleum Facilities
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pjulio

Dear Nabila,
Thank you very much.

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

thanks for sharing

----------


## sambun

> API Standard 2000 6th Ed. Nov. 2009 - Venting Atmospheric and Low-Pressure Storage Tanks - ISO 28300;2008
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Thanks Nabilia !

----------


## hermes

Thank you very much !!
Hermes

----------


## pjulio

hi all.....
does anybody has latest versions of:
API recommended practice 2003  Protection Against Ignitions, Arising Out of Static, Lightning and Stray Currents
Please kindly share it.
Many Thanks....

----------


## edta

Anyone has API 526 Flanged Steel Pressure-relief Valves, 6th Edition, 2009, please kindly upload.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 526 6th Ed. Apr. 2009 - Flanged Steel Pressure- relief Valves

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Nabilia for latest edition !

----------


## edta

> API Standard 526 6th Ed. Apr. 2009 - Flanged Steel Pressure- relief Valves
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank youSee More: API Code Collections

----------


## rezajun

I need API RP 2T & API RP 2RD.
thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Nabilia thanks again you are realy an asset and resourceful. Thanks again

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 2T 2nd Ed. Aug. 1997 - Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing, and Constructing Tension Leg Platforms
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2RD 1st Ed. June 1998 - Design of Risers for Floating Production Systems (FPSs) and Tension-Leg Platforms (TLPs)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jackz ul

thanks

----------


## jackz ul

can you provide link to api 1104..thanks

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 1104 20th Ed. Oct. 2005 Errata1/Addendum July 2007, Errata 2 Dec. 2008 - Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities Full
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vikaschaurasia

any body have BS 6575

Vikascha123@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Nabilia

vikaschaurasia

I don't have BS 6575 to help you, this is an API Code thread, make your request in a BS thread where those who have it may be able to answer you

----------


## kavita_00

Can some body help me to have API RP 545. 
Thanks

----------


## mattegm

Goodmorning Guys,
could anyone send the link to *API 421* pls?
thnaks in advance

----------


## rezajun

Dear Nabilia thanks you.I realy need them.This collection is greae.

----------


## Nabilia

API Publication 421 1st Ed. Feb. 1990 - Monographs on Refinery Environmental Control-Management of Water Discharges Design and Operation of Oil-Water Separators.pdf


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Code Collections

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Please find the link for API 421 -  Design and Operation of Oil-Water Separators along with addenta included. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Oh, that's funny, they had to have a correction to the errata   :Smile: 

Thank you npsrinivasarao

----------


## jingwan

Hi, 
I need API Spec 4F 3rd edition.Please upload. Thanks a million!!

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## jackz ul

thanks

----------


## ehsanyou

hi
I need procedure of rig inspection(offshore).
Annual, monthly,...
in advanced thanks for your cooperation.

----------


## shfsart

Dear Nabila;
Thank you.

----------


## minhphuongpham

Thanks Nabilia

----------


## mattegm

Goodmorning, i'm looking for API 676 including datasheets in xls format. Can anybody help me?
regards

----------


## ady_edan

> API Standard 526 6th Ed. Apr. 2009 - Flanged Steel Pressure- relief Valves
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks Nabila for ur kindly share, but i still need ur help that do u have API 520, 551  555 ?

Thanks before...


Regards,
ady_edan

----------


## Nabilia

These are the 520's that I have...

API RP 520-1 7th Ed. Jan. 2000 - Part 1 Sizing and Selection - Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-Relieving Devices in Refineries.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



API RP 520-2 5th Ed. Aug. 2003 - Part 2 Installation - Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-Relieving Devices In Refineries.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 520 8th Ed. Dec. 2008 - Part 1 Sizing and Selection - Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-Relieving Devices in Refineries.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Code Collections

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 551 1st Ed. May 1993 - Process Measurement Instrumentation.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 552 1st Ed. Oct. 1994 - Transmission Systems.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 553 1st Ed. Sept. 1998 - Refinery Control Valves.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 554 old 1st Ed. Sept. 1995 - Process Instrumentation and Control.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 554-1 2nd Ed. July 2007 - Part 1-Process Control Systems Functions and Functional Specification Development.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 554-2 1st Ed. Oct. 2008 - Part 2-Process Control System Design.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 554-3 1st Ed. Oct. 2008 - Part 3-Project Execution and Process Control System Ownership.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


API RP 555 2nd Ed. Nov. 2001 - Process Analyzers.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ady_edan

> These are the 520's that I have...
> 
> API RP 520-1 7th Ed. Jan. 2000 - Part 1 Sizing and Selection - Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-Relieving Devices in Refineries.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> API RP 551 1st Ed. May 1993 - Process Measurement Instrumentation.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...







> API RP 554 old 1st Ed. Sept. 1995 - Process Instrumentation and Control.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Wow...thanks a lot nabilia, i think that u've been being my angel cos those links would be helpfully for me...

Thanks u very much nabilia... 



Regards,
ady_edan

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## CARLOS1712

May you upload API 931 (complete) for me please ! Thanks a lot !

----------


## Nabilia

> May you upload API 931 (complete) for me please ! Thanks a lot !



What is 931? It is not in the API Directory

----------


## mirro

API 931 "MANUAL ON DISPOSAL OF REFINERY WASTES", 1977 publications

----------


## Nabilia

There is a historical series listed in the 2010 catalog that you may be looking for, it calls it 1931

_Disposal of Refinery Waste, 1st 19307th 1963
Section II Waste Gases and Vapors 1st 1931 5th 1957
Section III Waste Water Containing Solute, 1st 19354th 1960 Section IV Sampling and Analysis of Waste Water, 1st 1953
Section V, Sampling and Analysis of Waste Gas and Particulate Matter, 1st 1954
Section VI, Disposal of Refinery Wastes, 1st 1963_

There is also this...

_Manual on Disposal of Refinery Wastes, 1st 1969 Chapter 1Introduction, 1969
Chapter 2Information on Water Pollution, 1969 Chapter 3Collection and Treatment, 1969 Chapter 4Liquid Flow Measurement Methods, 1969
Chapter 5Oil Water Separator Process Design, 1969 Chapter 6Construction Details of Gravity- Type Separators
Chapter 7Ballast Water Chapter 8Treatment of Recovered Oil Emulsions Chapter 9Filtration, Flocculation, and Flotation
Chapter 10Stripping, Extraction, Adsorption, and Ion Exchange Chapter 11Oxidation, 1969 Chapter 12Oxygenation, 1969
Chapter 13Biological Treatment, 1975 Chapter 14Disposal by Sale, at Sea, in Wells, and Incineration, 1969 Chapter 15Common Refinery Wastes and Process Summaries, 1969
Chapter 16Petrochemical Waste Treatment, 1969 Chapter 17Monitoring, 1969 Chapter 18Diffusion of Effluent into Receiving Waters, 1969
Chapter 19Stream Survey Methods, 1969 Chapter 20Solubility and Toxicity Data, 1969 Chapter 21Handling Stormwater Runoff, 1980_

I searched my archives and found this...

API Manual on Disposal of Refinery Wastes 1st Ed. 1969
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## teguhguntur

Thank You.

----------


## meirelyn

> api rp 551 1st ed. May 1993 - process measurement instrumentation.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



thank you nabilia!

----------


## Nabilia

Exploration & Production Addenda/Errata are at this link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Spec Q1, Specification for Quality Programs for the Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industry, Eighth Edition, December 2007
Addendum 1, June 2010

RP 2A-WSD, Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing and Constructing Fixed Offshore Platforms-Working Stress Design, 21st Edition, December 2000
Errata and Supplement 3, March 2008

Bull 2INT-MET, Interim Guidance on Hurricane Conditions in the Gulf of Mexico, May 2007
Errata, October 2007

RP 2N, Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing, and Constructing Structures and Pipelines for Arctic Conditions, Second Edition, December 1995
Errata, December 2009

RP 2RD, Design of Risers for Floating Production Systems (FPSs) and Tension-Leg Platforms (TLPs), 1st Edition, June 1998
Errata, June 2009

RP 2SK, Design and Analysis of Stationkeeping Systems for Floating Structures, 3rd Edition, October 2005
Addendum, May 2008

RP 2SM, Recommended Practice for Design, Manufacture, Installation, and Maintenance of Synthetic Fiber Ropes for Offshore Mooring, 1st Edition, March 2001
Addendum, May 2007

Bull 2V, Design of Flat Plate Structures, 3rd Edition, June 2004
Errata, March 2008

RP 4G, Maintenance and Use of Drilling and Well Servicing Structures, 3rd Edition, April 2004
Errata, June 2004
Errata, April 2005

RP 5A5/ISO 15463, Field Inspection of New Casing, Tubing, and Plain-end Drill Pipe, Seventh Edition, June 2005 
Errata, December 2009

RP 5B1, Threading, Gauging, and Thread Inspection of Casing, Tubing, and Line Pipe Threads, 5th Edition, August 1999
Addendum, September 2004

Spec 5CT, Specification for Casing and Tubing, 8th Edition, July 2005
Errata, April 2006 (Includes Errata, March 2006)

Spec 5L, Specification for Line Pipe, 44th Edition, October 2007
Errata, January 2009
Addendum, February 2009
Addendum 2, April 2010

Spec 5LCP, Specification for Coiled Line Pipe, 2nd Edition, October 2006
Errata, July 2007

Std 5T1, Imperfection Terminology, 10th Edition, November 1996
Addendum, September 2003

RP 5UE, Recommended Practice for Ultrasonic Evaluation of Pipe Imperfections, 2nd Edition, June 2005
Addendum 1, April 2009

Spec 6A, Specification for Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment, Nineteenth Edition, July 2004
Errata 3, June 2006
Errata 4, August 2007
Errata 5, May 2009
Addendum 1, February 2008
Addendum 2, December 2008
Addendum 3, December 2008
Addendum 4, December 2008

Spec 6A718, Specification of Nickel Base Alloy 718 (UNS NO7718) for Oil and Gas Drilling and Production Equipment, Second Edition, December 2009
Errata 1, April 2010

Spec 6D/ISO 14313, Specification for Pipeline Valves, 23rd Edition, April 2008
Addendum 1, October 2009
Errata 4, April 2010

Spec 6DSS/ISO 14723, Specification on Subsea Pipeline Valves, 1st Edition, June 2007
Errata, August 2007

Spec 6FA, Specification for Fire Test for Valves, Third Edition, April 1999
Errata, December 2006
Errata, December 2008

Spec 6FB, Fire Test for End Connections, 3rd Edition, May 1998
Errata/Supplement, December 2006

Spec 6FC, Specification for Fire Test for Valves With Automatic Backseats, 3rd Edition, April 1999
Errata, December 2008

Spec 6H, Specification for End Closures, Connectors, and Swivels, 2nd Edition, May 1998
Errata, December 2008

Spec 7, Rotary Drill Stem Elements, 40th Edition, November 2001
Addendum, August 2004
Addendum 2, March 2006
Addendum 3, June 2008

Spec 7-1, Specification for Rotary Drill Stem Elements, 1st Edition, March 2006
Addendum 1, March 2007
Addendum 2, August 2009

Spec 7F, Oil Field Chain and Sprockets, 7th Edition, January 2003
Errata, January 2004

RP 7G, Drill Stem Design and Operating Limits, 16th Edition, August 1998
Errata, May 2000
Addendum 1, November 2003
Addendum 2, September 2009

RP 7G-2/ISO 10407-2, Recommended Practice for Inspection and Classification of Used Drill Stem Elements, First Edition, August 2009
Errata 1, October 2009

Spec 7K/ISO 14693, Specification for Drilling and Well Servicing Equipment, 4th Edition, June 2005
Addendum 1, February 2006
Addendum 2, March 2006

RP 7L, Procedures for Inspection, Maintenance, Repair, and Remanufacture of Drilling Equipment, 1st Edition, December 1995
Addendum 1, February 2006
Addendum 2, March 2006

Spec 8A, Specification for Drilling and Production Hoisting Equipment, 13th Edition, December 1997
Addendum 1, May 2001

RP 8B, Inspection, Maintenance, Repair, and Remanufacture of Hoisting Equipment, 7th Edition, March 2002
Addendum, November 2003
Addendum 2, April 2005

Spec 8C, Specification for Drilling and Production Hoisting Equipment (PSL 1 and PSL 2), 4th Edition, February 2003
Addendum 1, May 2004
Addendum 2, April 2005

Spec 10A, Specification for Cements and Materials for Well Cementing, 23rd Edition, April 2002
Addendum, January 2005

RP 10B-2/ISO 10426-2, Recommended Practice for Testing Well Cements, 1st Edition, July 2005
Errata, June 2006
Errata, January 2007

RP 10F, Recommended Practice for Performance Testing of Cementing Float Equipment, 3rd Edition, April 2002
Errata, December 2003

Spec 11E, Specification for Pumping Units, Eighteenth Edition, November 2008
Errata 1, March 2009
Errata 2, July 2009

Spec 13A, Specification for Drilling Fluid Materials─Petroleum and natural gas industries─Drilling and production equipment─Drill-through equipment, 17th Edition, December 2006
Errata, October 2008

RP 13C, Recommended Practice on Drilling Fluids Processing Systems Evaluation, 3rd Edition, December 2004
Errata, April 2005

Spec 15HR, Specification for High Pressure Fiberglass Line Pipe, 3rd Edition, August 2001
Addendum, November 2004
Errata, February 2007
Errata, January 2008

Spec 16A, Specification for Drill-through Equipment, 3rd Edition, June 2004
Errata/Supplement, November 2004

Spec 17J/ISO 13628-2, Specification for Unbonded Flexible Pipe, Third Edition, July 2008
Errata, February 2009

ANSI/API RP 19D, Measuring the Long-term Conductivity of Proppants, 1st Edition, May 2008
Errata, July 2008

RP 65, Cementing Shallow Water Flow Zones in Deep Water Wells, 1st Edition, September 2002
Errata, August 2003

----------


## Nabilia

E&P Historical Addenda/Errata are at this link...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Spec Q1, Specification for Quality Programs for the Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industry, 7th Edition, June 2003
Errata, August 2003

Spec 5B, Threading Gauging, and Thread Inspection of Casing, Tubing and Line Pipe Threads, 14th Edition, August 1996
Addendum, March 2004 (Includes Errata, April 1998)

Bull 5C3, Bulletin on Formulas and Calculations for Casing, Tubing, Drill Pipe, and Line Pipe Properties, 6th Edition, October 1994
Supplement 1, April 1999

Spec 6A718, Specification of Nickel Base Alloy 718 (UNS NO7718) for Oil and Gas Drilling and Production Equipment, First Edition, March 2004


Addendum, March 2006 (Includes Errata, March 2005)

Spec 12F, Specification for Shop Welded Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids, 11th Edition, November 1, 1994
Errata, February 2007

RP 19B, Evaluation of Well Perforators, 1st Edition, November 2000
Errata, September 2001See More: API Code Collections

----------


## meirelyn

Please, 

I need API STD 537 - ED. 2

Does anyone has to share???

Thanks!

----------


## Nabilia

Pipeline Transportation Addenda/Errata Publications are at this link...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

RP 1102, Steel Pipelines Crossing Railroads and Highways, Seventh Edition, December 2007
Errata 2, May 2010
Std 1104, Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities, 20th Edition, October 2005
Errata/Addendum, July 2007
Errata 2, December 2008

RP 1114, Recommended Practice for the Design of Solution-Mined Underground Storage Facilities, First Edition, June 1994
Errata, July 2007

RP 1117, Recommended Practice for Movement of In-service Pipelines, 3rd Edition, July 2008
Errata 1, December 2008 
Errata 2, August 2009

RP 1166, Excavation Monitoring and Observation, First Edition, November 2005
Errata, December 2006

----------


## Nabilia

Refining Addenda/Errata Publications are here...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Std 521, Pressure-relieving and Depressuring Systems, 5th Edition, January 2007
Errata, June 2007
Addendum, May 2008
Std 526, Flanged Steel Pressure-relief Valves, 6th Edition, April 2009
Errata, May 2009

Std 530, Calculation of Heater Tube Thickness in Petroleum Refineries, 6th Edition, September 2008
Errata, January 2009

Std 600, Steel Gate ValvesFlanged and Butt-welding Ends, Bolted Bonnets, 12th Edition, September 2009
Errata, November 2009

Std 607, Testing of ValvesFire Type-testing Requirements, 5th Edition, June 2005
Errata, November 2008

Std 611, General-purpose Steam Turbines for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services, 5th Edition, March 2008
Errata, May 2008

Std 613, Special Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services, 5th Edition, February, 2003
Errata, November 2006

Std 614, Lubrication, Shaft-sealing and Oil-control Systems and Auxiliaries, 5th Edition, April, 2008
Errata, May 2008

Std 617, Axial and Centrifugal Compressors and Expander-compressors for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services, 7th Edition, July 2002
Errata, June 2003

Std 618, Reciprocating Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services, Fifth Edition, December 2007
Errata, November 2009
Errata 2, July 2010

Std 650, Welded Steel Tanks for Oil Storage, 10th Edition, November 1998
Errata, April 2007

Std 672, Packaged, Integrally Geared Centrifugal Air Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services, 4th Edition, March 2004
Errata, October 2007
Errata 2, July 2010

Std 673, Centrifugal Fans for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services, 2nd Edition, January 2002
Errata, October 2002

Std 682, PumpsShaft Sealing Systems for Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps, 3rd Edition, September 2004
Errata, November 2006


Std 685, Sealless Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Heavy Duty Chemical, and Gas Industry Services, 1st Edition, October 2000
Errata, October 2007

RP 934-A, Materials and Fabrication of 2 1/4Cr-1Mo, 2 1/4Cr-1Mo-1/4V, 3Cr-1Mo, and 3Cr-1Mo-1/4V Steel Heavy Wall Pressure Vessels for High-temperature, High-pressure Hydrogen Service, Second Edition, May 2008
Addendum 1, February 2010 

Std 2000, Venting Atmospheric and Low-pressure Storage Tanks: Nonrefrigerated and Refrigerated, 5th Edition, April 1998
Errata, November 1999



Refining Historical Addenda & Errata are here...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Std 560, Fired Heaters for General Refinery Services, 3rd Edition, May 2001
Errata, January 2002

API 653, Tank Inspection, Repair, Alteration, and Reconstruction, 3rd Edition, December 2001
Errata 1, April 2008

----------


## daveooo1@gmail.com

Hi All!

Does anyone have a copy of API Publication 4615
Emission Factors for Oil and Gas Production Operations

----------


## Holywood

Does Anyone have this Please:

*API 941 "Steels for Hydrogen Service at Elevated Temperatures and Pressures in Petroleum Refineries and Petrochemical Plants"* 

Greatings

----------


## Nabilia

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API - Technical Report 941 Sept. 2008 - The Technical Basis Document for API RP 941.pdf

API RP 941 7th Ed. Aug. 2008 - Steels for Hydrogen Service at Elevated Temperatures and Pressures in Petroleum Refineries and Petrochemical Plants.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Holywood

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> API - Technical Report 941 Sept. 2008 - The Technical Basis Document for API RP 941.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks Nabilia, you are the best.

----------


## rezajun

I need API RP2A-2005,help me please.

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 2A-WSD 21st Ed. Dec. 2002 w: Dec. 2002 & Oct. 2005 Erratas and Supplements 1 & 2 - Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing and Constructing Fixed Offshore PlatformsWorking Stress Design.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2A-WSD Errata and Supplement 3 Oct. 2008.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rezajun

thanks for these file,but if you have newest edition,please send me those because these are for 1997 &1998.

----------


## Nabilia

> thanks for these file,but if you have newest edition,please send me those because these are for 1997 &1998.



Exactly what files are you referring to?  The last ones posted are from 2005 with 2008 eratta

----------


## rezajun

Hi.My reffering files are:API RP 2T(1997) &API RP 2RD(1998).Are these the last edition?Are there any erratas?

See More: API Code Collections

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi.My reffering files are:API RP 2T(1997) &API RP 2RD(1998).Are these the last edition?Are there any erratas?



They are the latest  2rd was reaffirmed in 2006 it has an errata in 2009

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You can go to the API site and freely download erratas and addendums there as I posted above

----------


## piter197

> API Standard 2000 6th Ed. Nov. 2009 - Venting Atmospheric and Low-Pressure Storage Tanks - ISO 28300;2008
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Many thanks.... do you have API Std 2003, RP 2009, and RP 2016 really need that to for safety.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Members,

Can anybody help in providing following documents as I am badly struck up.
1) API 2218 - Fireproofing Practice in Petroleum and Petrochemical Processing Plants
2) UL 1709  - Standard for Rapid Rise Fire Tests of Protection Materials for Structural Steel

Thanks I advance.
Regards.

----------


## gilbert

Hi everybody, please share API MPMS 13.1A and B, Thanks

----------


## gilbert

Hi I need MPMS 3.1 A and B Tank Gauging , got mistaken on previous request. thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Gilbert,
You will find all the MPMS files in the link here - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Members,
> 
> Can anybody help in providing following documents as I am badly struck up.
> 1) API 2218 - Fireproofing Practice in Petroleum and Petrochemical Processing Plants
> 2) UL 1709  - Standard for Rapid Rise Fire Tests of Protection Materials for Structural Steel
> 
> 
> Thanks I advance.
> Regards.



API Publication 2218 2nd Ed. Aug. 1999 - Fireproofing Practices in Petroleum and Petrochemical Processing Plants.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks Nabilia, You are always a source for valuable information. Thanks again.

----------


## gilbert

Npsrinivasarao goodman, thank you

----------


## hermes

Dear friends:
Does any of you have API 12 D & 12 F latest edition? Pls. upload it.
Thank you in advance

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear friends:
> Does any of you have API 12 D & 12 F latest edition? Pls. upload it.
> Thank you in advance



API Specification 12F 12th Ed. Oct. 2008 - Specification for Shop Welded Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shfsart

Thanks man for your sharing.

See More: API Code Collections

----------


## hermes

Thank you very much friend !!

----------


## hermes

> API Specification 12F 12th Ed. Oct. 2008 - Specification for Shop Welded Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Nabilia, tanhk you very much Friend !!

----------


## stunningmanju

thanks

----------


## stunningmanju

good ones

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

does anyone can share api 581..thanks for the help=)

----------


## Nabilia

> does anyone can share api 581..thanks for the help=)



API RP 581 2nd Ed. Sept. 2008 - Risk-Based Inspection Technology.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kasi123

pl. upload api 660.

----------


## Nabilia

> pl. upload api 660.



API Standard 660 8th Ed. Aug. 2007 - Shell-and-tube Heat Exchangers ISO 16812;2007.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabili

Nabilia, can you please upload API 12D and API 545. Thanks again for your continued help

----------


## Nabilia

> Nabilia, can you please upload API 12D and API 545. Thanks again for your continued help



I haven't seen 545 yet

Here is the latest 12d that I have

API Specification 12D 10th Ed. Nov. 1994 - Specification for Field Welded Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Gasflo

Thanks a lot Nabilia for sharing these documents

----------


## Gasflo

Nabilia do you have part 2 & 3 of API 581 by any chance? Thanks

See More: API Code Collections

----------


## Nabilia

> Nabilia do you have part 2 & 3 of API 581 by any chance? Thanks



The 581 posted is complete 654 pages

----------


## Gasflo

My apologies Nabilia, I was trying to use the internal links of the document and because did not work I made the wrong assumption that that part was missing.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Could somebody upload :
API Standard 611, General-purpose Steam Turbines for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services, Fifth Edition, March 2008
Thanks

----------


## pjulio

Does any of you have API 545 latest edition? Pls. upload it.
Thank you in advance

----------


## virgoengr

Dear Nabilia and all friends, can any body share the latest edition of API RP 574- Inspection of piping system components 3rd Edition 2009.

Thanking you in Anticipation

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Nabilia and all friends, can any body share the latest edition of API RP 574- Inspection of piping system components 3rd Edition 2009.
> 
> Thanking you in Anticipation



Post #9 here...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Holywood

Hello,
please  somebody got this one?:

*API 6D: PIPELINE VALVES, VERSION 2008* OR NEWER ? (I need to check what is DB&B acording API)

GREATINGS

----------


## Nabilia

> Hello,
> please  somebody got this one?:
> 
> *API 6D: PIPELINE VALVES, VERSION 2008* OR NEWER ? (I need to check what is DB&B acording API)
> 
> GREATINGS



Go here... Post #10

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marx Gevenag

I am looking for API RP 684 Revision / Edition: 05 ROTORDYNAMIC TUTORIAL: LATERAL CRITICAL SPEEDS, UNBALANCE RESPONSE, STABILITY, TRAIN TORSIONALS, AND ROTORBALANCING .Thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

I have only 1st Ed 1996

----------


## Marx Gevenag

Thank you. I also have the  1996 edition.But , there are lot of good revision in 2005 edition.

----------


## vietsov

Hi all,



Can anyone help ?

Highly appreciated if anyone can help me in providing the API 5L 44th edition.

All the best,
vietsovSee More: API Code Collections

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear vietsov,
Find the link to some of the API Documents here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## robertantoreni

hai please give the link for api rp 1102 2007th edition

----------


## npsrinivasarao

API 5L : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Specification 5L 44th Ed. Oct. 2007 Errata Jan. 2009 Addendum Feb[1]. 2009 - Specification for Line Pipe - ISO 3183

----------


## npsrinivasarao

just add (---------) in place of --------.com and go for the link

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi Dear all here is an alternate link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## robertantoreni

hai

please give the link for API RP 1102 2007th edition

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 1102 7th Ed. Dec. 2007 w:Nov. 2008 Errata - Steel Pipelines Crossing Railroads and Highways.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpchonburi

Please share API Publ 2201-Safe Hot Tapping Practices in the Petroleum and Petrochemical Industries. Thanks.

----------


## nmontoya

Hi, dear friends, can you share API Spec 1581 Specification and Qualification Procedures for Aviation Jet Fuel Filter/Separators??. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

> Please share API Publ 2201-Safe Hot Tapping Practices in the Petroleum and Petrochemical Industries. Thanks.



API RP 2201 5th Ed. July 2003 - Safe Hot Tapping Practices in the Petroleum & Petrochemical Industries.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpchonburi

Hi Nabilia, Thankssssssssssss sir.

----------


## robertantoreni

hai


Nabilia thank u very muchSee More: API Code Collections

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Nabilia, 
Thanks for the share. The link is of 3rd Ed, is it possible to share the latest Edition. Thanks in Advance.

----------


## vietsov

> Hi Dear all here is an alternate link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 Thanks so muchhhhhhh

----------


## sambun

Thank Nabilia !

----------


## samub

i need api 5L last edition
think you

----------


## samub

API 5L 44 edition 
Could someone please post API 5L 44 Edition.
I need it urgently!

Regards.

----------


## escalante

Hi Samub,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards,
Daniel.

----------


## samub

think you my friend daniel

regards

----------


## Quibo

Could Any body help me with the API 2015 Safe Entry and Cleaning of Petroleum Storage Tanks?

Thanks.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API STD 2015 6th Ed 2001.pdf 4.471 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Safe Entry and Cleaning of Petroleum Storage Tanks

----------


## Quibo

> API STD 2015 6th Ed 2001.pdf 4.471 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Safe Entry and Cleaning of Petroleum Storage Tanks



Dear Achmad, thanks a lot for your help.

----------


## aspq

hi,  anyone has the API RP 4G 

Best regards

----------


## Nabilia

> hi,  anyone has the API RP 4G 
> 
> Best regards



API RP 4G 2nd Ed. Oct. 1998 - Recommended Practice for Maintenance and Use of Drilling and Well Servicing Structures.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Code Collections

----------


## aspq

Dear Nabilia

i tried to  download the file on that server and i could'n

please could you re-upload that file in other server

Thanks a lot for the attentions

----------


## aspq

thanks a lot

----------


## anjum

Thanks

----------


## anjum

can someone confirm about the code API421..is it useful for oil water separator designing and operation also is it exist at present.

----------


## anjum

thanks

----------


## Nabilia

> can someone confirm about the code API421..is it useful for oil water separator designing and operation also is it exist at present.



API 421 Management of Water Discharges: Design and Operation of Oil-Water Separators. 1st ed. 1990

is a historical document only   (and I don't have a copy)

----------


## ehsanyou

Hi

i Need API spec 4A(API 4A Steel Derricks).
if u can help me, i appreciate you

----------


## lunloon

anybody can share API 1102 7th Ed?

----------


## Nabilia

> anybody can share API 1102 7th Ed?



API RP 1102 7th Ed. Dec. 2007 w:Nov. 2008 Errata - Steel Pipelines Crossing Railroads and Highways.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

1102_e7_errata2 May 2010.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yassir82

Please guys can anybody download the follow doc?
-	API RP 571  Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining Industry
-	API RP 572  Inspection Practices for Pressure Vessels
-	API RP 573  Inspection of Fired Heaters and Boilers
-	API RP 574  Inspection Practices for Piping System Components
-	API RP 575  Methods for Inspection of Atmospheric and Low Pressure Storage Tanks
-	API RP 576  Inspection of Pressure Relieving Devices
-	API RP 579  Fitness for Service
-	API RP 580  Risk-Based Inspection
-	API RP 581  Risk-Based Inspection Technology
-	API RP 582  Welding Guidelines for the Chemical, Oil and Gas Industries
-	API RP 583  Corrosion Under Insulation (pending publication)
             API RP 584 
-	API RP 585  Pressure Equipment Failure Investigation (pending publication)

----------


## Nabilia

-	API RP 571  Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining Industry
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-	API RP 572  Inspection Practices for Pressure Vessels
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-	API RP 573  Inspection of Fired Heaters and Boilers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-	API RP 574  Inspection Practices for Piping System Components
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-	API RP 575  Methods for Inspection of Atmospheric and Low Pressure Storage Tanks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-	API RP 576  Inspection of Pressure Relieving Devices
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-	API RP 580  Risk-Based Inspection
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-	API RP 581  Risk-Based Inspection Technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-	API RP 582  Welding Guidelines for the Chemical, Oil and Gas Industries
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mecha_engr

*Thankyou Very Much Nabilia*

See More: API Code Collections

----------


## engr_mfarooq

Thanks alot for API-421.

Regards

----------


## rezajun

hi.please give me :American Petroleum Institute, Section 17: Assessment of existing platforms. RP2A-WSD, 20th Ed.,
Supplement 1, February 1997.
thanks.

----------


## Nabilia

> hi.please give me :American Petroleum Institute, Section 17: Assessment of existing platforms. RP2A-WSD, 20th Ed.,
> Supplement 1, February 1997.
> thanks.



API RP 2A-WSD 21st Ed. Dec. 2002 w: Dec. 2002 & Oct. 2005 Erratas and Supplements 1 & 2 - Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing and Constructing Fixed Offshore PlatformsWorking Stress Design.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2A-WSD Errata and Supplement 3 Oct. 2007.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## WSegovia

Please I need the following API MPMS sections:

2.1 Introduction to Tank Calibration.
2.3. Calibration of Underground Tanks.
2.4. Calibration of Horizontal Tanks.
2.5. Calibration of Tank Cars and Trucks.
2.6. Calibration of Spherical and Spheroidal Tanks.
2.9. Liquid Calibration.

Thanks in advance to who may have them.

Walter

----------


## Nabilia

I don't have them by the MPMS numbers but I have the original versions that were incorporated into MPMS...

API Standard 2550 - 1965 - Method for Measurement and Calibraton of Upright Cylindrical Tanks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 2551 - 1965 - Method for Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 2552 - 1965 - Method for Measurement and Calibration of Spheres and Speroids
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 2553 - 1965 - Method for Measurement and Calibration of Barges
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 2554 - 1965 - Method for Measurement and Calibration of Tank Cars
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 2555 - 1965 - Method for Liquid Calibration of Tanks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2556 1st Ed. Aug. 1968 - Recommended Practice for Correcting Gage Tables for Incrustation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## WSegovia

Thanks Nabilia. You are a great person.

Walter

----------


## mirro

good

----------


## carlosanez

esteban pulgar eres tu?

----------


## ymi2436

American Petroleum Institute Makes Safety Standards Available to Public Online 
American Petroleum Institute Makes Safety Standards Available to Public Online

The American Petroleum Institute is putting 160 industry standards online for the first time, part of an effort to be more transparent about the standards under which many oil and gas companies operate.

API, the countrys oil and gas industry trade group, first announced back in August that it would put the standards online. Now, you can read them here.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

(You have to register)

The move comes as regulators have been criticized for adopting many standards written by the industry as federal regulations, both for offshore drilling and onshore pipelines. As part of my series on pipeline safety, I reported that API authored all or part of 27 standards on pipeline safety that were then adopted by a key agency that oversees pipelines, the Pipeline and Hazardous Materials Safety Administration. Many of the standards were not easily accessible to the public, as copies were kept at the PHMSA and API offices but were not released online. There have been similar reports of the now-defunct Minerals Management Service adopting the industrys offshore drilling standards.

API makes quite a bit of money selling these standards, which is why the group originally didnt put them online. Now, the public can see a read-only version of the standard. Hard copies will still have to be purchased. The 160 standards that have been put online are just one-third of the standards authored by API, but the group says all of the safety-related standards have been put online. 



-- 
Atte

Yorman J. Mari Peraza

----------


## ymi2436

hi a need some standars

please help me 

thanks 

API RP 1007 Loading and Unloading of MC 306/DOT 406 Cargo Tank Motor Vehicles 

API RP 1112 Developing a Highway Emergency Response Plan for Incidents Involving Hazardous Materials

API RP 1637 ERTA Using the API Color-Symbol System to Mark Equipment and Vehicles for Product Identification at Gasoline Dispensing Facilities and Distribution Terminals

API/IP 1542 Identification Markings for Dedicated Aviation Fuel Manufacturing and Distribution Facilities, Airport Storage and Mobile Fuelling Equipment

----------


## mathijn75

I am looking for API 4.9.3 and 4.9.4. Can someone help me?

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> hi a need some standars
> 
> please help me 
> 
> thanks 
> 
> API RP 1007 Loading and Unloading of MC 306/DOT 406 Cargo Tank Motor Vehicles 
> 
> API RP 1112 Developing a Highway Emergency Response Plan for Incidents Involving Hazardous Materials
> ...



Identification Markings for Dedicated Aviation Fuel Manufacturing and Distribution Facilities, Airport Storage and Mobile Fuelling Equipment
API STD 1542 7th Ed 2002.pdf 0.580 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Using the API Color-Symbol System to Mark Equipment and Vehicles for Product Identification at Gasoline Dispensing Facilities and Distribution Terminals
API RP 1637 2nd Ed 1995.pdf 0.831 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Developing a Highway Emergency Response Plan for Incidents Involving Hazardous Materials
API RP 1112 3rd Ed 1997.pdf 0.231 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 That's all I haveSee More: API Code Collections

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> I am looking for API 4.9.3 and 4.9.4. Can someone help me?




API MPMS Chapter 4.9.3
01-Apr-2010
Determination of the Volume of Displacement Provers by the Master Meter Method of Calibration, First Edition

API MPMS Chapter 4.9.4
01-Oct-2010
Determination of the Volume of Displacement and Tank Provers by the Gravimetric Method of Calibration, First Edition

Do you mean this standard ?  I need tooooo

----------


## ymi2436

thanks a lot

----------


## Dorasin

Can anybody help me for API MPMS Chapter 11.1.-2004. I would also be grateful for the calculation for PC (Excel spreadsheet).

----------


## Hatake

Hi Guys!

Can anybody help me?
I need the API STD 2015 with urgency!!!!!!  :Frown: 

Please post the link to download it (free).

Thank you a lot

----------


## Nabilia

API 2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Hatake

Thank you a lot!!!!

You save me   :Cool:

----------


## escalante

Hi Dear Friends,


Does anyone have:

API 5C2 : standard for casing specification
API RP 10: standard for cement specification

Thank you, regards,

Daniel.

----------


## johnmugul

Thanks friends. I also urgently need API16D 2nd Edition - can anyone help me please ? Thank you so very much.

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 16D 2nd Ed. July 2004 Specification for Control Systems for Drilling Well Control Equipment and Control Systems for Diverter Equipment.pdf	  9.976 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Also here's the May 2011 manual for the InterLink 16D software  (I do not have the software and can't answer any questions about it)

16D BOP Accumulator Sizing and Performance Tool - Program Version 1.04 - User Manual Companion Tool for API Specification 16D, Second Edition, July 2004 (May 2011).pdf	  0.323 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## johnmugul

You are very kind, thank you so much.  If anyone needs anything that I can help with I'd be more than glad to.
Regards

----------


## Gasflo

Thanks a lot Nabilia, your help is highly appreciated.
Gasflo

----------


## PEEYAR

i need API 945


PEEYARSee More: API Code Collections

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 945 3rd Ed. June 2003 - Avoiding Environmental -----ing in Amine Units.pdf	  2.028 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sumon emam

Searching the document: API Guide for inspection of Refinery Equipment Chapter IX Fired Heaters & Stacks.
Waiting for your response.

----------


## Nabilia

> Searching the document: API Guide for inspection of Refinery Equipment Chapter IX Fired Heaters & Stacks.
> Waiting for your response.



I don't have IX..
Although these are old, I'd really like to see all chapters here, please help complete the set.

API - Guide for Inspection of Refinery Equipment - Chapter II-Conditions Causing Deterioration or Failure 2nd Ed. 1973.pdf 4.738 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API - Guide for Inspection of Refinery Equipment - Chapter XIII-Atmospheric and Low-Pressure Storage Tanks 4th Ed. Apr. 1981.pdf 3.156 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API - Guide for Inspection of Refinery Equipment - Chapter XVI-Pressure-Relieving Devices 3rd Ed. July 1985.pdf 1.661 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Gasflo

Thank you Nabilia for your ongoing suppot to us. 
You are a good fellow

----------


## sumon emam

Thank you Nabilia for your kind support. Searching the others. Please share...........

----------


## sodajhar

Nabilia
Thank you!!!

----------


## pi_zayo

hi,

any latest copy of API 5CT 9th edition, 1 July 2011?
many thx!

----------


## sajithv78

Dear Nabila,

Can you upload links to the following specs. / standards if you have access to them?

1) API 5B1 (R2010)
2) API 5C6 (2006)
3) API RP 5A3 (2009)
4) API RP 5UE (R2010)
5) API RP 5C5 (2003)
6) API 577 (2004)
7) API RP 5A5 (2005)

Many thanks in advance for your effort and time.
Sajith.

----------


## Nabilia

These are all I have of your list...

API RP 5A5 7th Ed. June 2005  Field Inspection of New Casing, Tubing, and Plain-end Drill Pipe - ISO 15463;2003.pdf	2.308 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 5C5 3rd Ed. July 2003 - Recommended Practice on Procedures for Testing Casing and Tubing Connections - ISO 13679;2000    4.22 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 5C6 2nd Ed. Mar. 2006 - Welding Connections to Pipe.pdf	   729.13 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 577 1st Ed. Oct. 2004 - Welding Inspection and Metallurgy.pdf	   5.91 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alexanderchacin

hello friends

can someone share api rp 1007?
I know there is a free aplication by API, but I can't get it, so I ask a pdf file or else

----------


## edzky69

Thanks

----------


## lemo

I need API RP 545 and 545A  Please

See More: API Code Collections

----------


## gateaux_boy

Dear member
I look for API 611 5ed and API 615.
Could someone please shared.

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 615 1st Ed. Jan. 1973 (R1987) Sound Control of Mechanical Equipment for Refinery Services.pdf	0.054 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 545 1st Ed. Oct. 2009 - Recommended Practice for Lightning Protection of Aboveground Storage Tanks for Flammable or Combustible Liquids.pdf	0.471 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sumon emam

thanks

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

thanx

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank but I looking for API RP615 "Valve selection guide". 
Could you please shared?

----------


## Makun

Hi, do you have the last version of API 571??

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi, do you have the last version of API 571??



If you are asking me, no I do not have the 2nd Ed. which is dated April 2011

----------


## Gasflo

Thanks again

----------


## srinivasarao

Dear Friend,

Please help me API RP 1604 please.........

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 1604 3rd Ed. Mar. 1996 (R2001) - Closure of Underground Petroleum Storage Tanks.pdf	17.880 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## srinivasarao

Thank you My dear Friend Thank you very much.

----------


## TAGRART

Hi mate 

Can any one provide me API 2508.
I need it urgentely



Thanks in advanceSee More: API Code Collections

----------


## engt

Hey guys. Does any of you have API rp 5a3 3rd edition? Thanks in advance.

----------


## rezajun

Hi

Can anybody help me?
I need the "AISC
Specification for the Design, Fabrication, and Erection of
Structural Steel for Buildings"

Please post the link to download it .

Thank you a lot

----------


## Nabilia

That is a historical title... this is the replacement

AISC 360-05 Specification for Structural Steel Buildings.pdf	5.770 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rezajun

Hi

please help me!
I need the "API 5L "

 Please post the link to download it .

Thank you a lot 

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sumon emam

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - 2004.pdf

enjoy!

----------


## mruiz

please....the API 1104 is fail...thank for new link...thank a lot

----------


## deathstrokeid

Hello all

Does anyone have A.P.I. Code No. 1102 - "Recommended Practice on Form ofAgreement and Specifications for Pipe Line Crossings

Under Railroad Tracks," Third Edition (May, 1957). ?

Hope u can help me 

Thanks in advance

----------


## shakmed

> Hello all
> 
> Does anyone have A.P.I. Code No. 1102 - "Recommended Practice on Form ofAgreement and Specifications for Pipe Line Crossings
> 
> Under Railroad Tracks," Third Edition (May, 1957). ?
> 
> Hope u can help me 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Sorry, I have sixth edition !

----------


## shakmed

And if u want I have seventh edition too !

----------


## deathstrokeid

> And if u want I have seventh edition too !



Thanks I already have that documents, my questions goes for some formulas i've got linked to that specific document (Third Edition)before, but now i cant find references to that formulas in any code or standars, maybe you can help me about it. The equations used are:

a)To calculate wall thickness of casing pipe:

t= 0.04325* Bd ѵ Bd*[(Cd*Bd)- (64.478*lc-11.711)]

b)To calculatedeflection of casing case:

AXI= 0.1281*Bd(Cd*Bd+66.90)/1054 t2+Bd4

c)To calculate stress of casing pipe:

S= (51.74*Bd2/t2)*(Cd*Bd+66.90lc-6.929 AXI)

It will be very helpful to determine if that formulas are on that document or those formulas are refered to other standars

Thanks

----------


## jw_gg

Would anyone be able to post *Spec 6H, Specification for End Closures, Connectors, and Swivels, 2nd Edition, May 1998
Errata, December 2008* ?

TIA

----------


## shfsart

API Spec 6H-1998-05

See More: API Code Collections

----------


## rezamz

Dear Friend,

Please help me provide API spec 15 please...

----------


## siiperantau

please I need your help
do you have API RP 754?

----------


## NVIL

Dear Nabilia,
Could you please share the following documents?:
API API/IP STD 1542 : Identification markings for dedicated aviation fuel manufacturing and distribution facilities, airport storage and mobile fuelling equipment 
API API/IP SPEC 1581 : Specifications and qualification procedures for aviation jet fuel filter/separators 
API API/IP SPEC 1590: Specifications and Qualification Procedures for Avaiation Fuel Microfilters 

Thanks in advance

----------


## oscar92

does anybody  have the API MPMS chapter 21.2 electronic liquid measurement? please oscar_mauricio_martinez@hotmail.com

----------


## oscar92

does anybody  have the API MPMS chapter 21.2 electronic liquid measurement? please oscar_mauricio_martinez@hotmail.com

----------


## oscar92

Does anybody have API MPMS 21.2 electronic liquid measurement? Thanks oscar_mauricio_martinez@hotmail.com

----------


## meetsjana@gmail.com

can u reupload all the above codes

----------


## vikaschaurasia

please serach anywhere is forum i have many but they required pASSWORDS i forgat this if

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API SPEC 1581 5th Ed 2002.pdf - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API SPEC 1590 2nd Ed 2002.pdf  0.27 MB  -

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - API SPEC 1590 2nd Ed 2002.pdf 0.27 MB 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - API STD 1542 7th Ed 2002.pdf

Process Safety Performance Indicators for the Refining and Petrochemical Industries (ANSI STANDARD)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - API RP 754 1st Ed 2010 .pdf

----------


## sambun

Thank Achmad. N.E.

----------


## cpchonburi

Looking for API 527 please share. thank sir.

See More: API Code Collections

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API STD 527 3rd Ed 2002.pdf 0.337 MB
Seat Tightness of Pressure Relief Valves (ANSI/API Std 527-2002)-Reaffirmed 2007

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## usyd12a

thanks a lot




> API STD 527 3rd Ed 2002.pdf 0.337 MB
> Seat Tightness of Pressure Relief Valves (ANSI/API Std 527-2002)-Reaffirmed 2007
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vfq3481

Thx!!

----------


## vfq3481

THX again!!!

----------


## Sauve82

can someone post or send me a link to an API 650 download please.

----------


## masboy

> can someone post or send me a link to an API 650 download please.



There you go

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

masboy, thank you

Regards

----------


## p_alex

Masboy, thanks very much.

Kind Regards

P_alex

----------


## nubimod

> API RP 554 old 1st Ed. Sept. 1995 - Process Instrumentation and Control.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



please re-upload the file for API RP 552 and 554 part 1.
thanks.

----------


## orel102

Hi!, please help me!
I need the *API 2508*!!!!

----------


## slamzone

Please am looking for API 620 std. Anyone having it please??

tnx

----------


## gtpol57

Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: API Code Collections

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## aprk_paul

Hi,
Any one please upload API 663, Multiple Hairpin Heat Exchangers.

----------


## mansoor

thank you

----------


## mansoor

Is there any link

----------


## mansoor

please update the link

----------


## NVIL

Can anyone share the *fourth edition* of API 2000?

Thanks

----------


## NVIL

Can anyone share the *fourth edition* of API 2000?

Thanks

----------


## mohsenkalantar

Hi
you can download it from my 4Shared.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

my mail : moh.kalantar@gmail.com

----------


## mohsenkalantar

sorry it,s 6th ed.
if you really need 4th, email me, I'll send you

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Please am looking for API 620 std. Anyone having it please??
> 
> tnx



hi
you can download it from my 4shared.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

hi
you can download it
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> can someone post or send me a link to an API 650 download please.



hi


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Code Collections

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> does anybody  have the API MPMS chapter 21.2 electronic liquid measurement? please oscar_mauricio_martinez@hotmail.com




If you steal need it, email me. moh.kalantar@gmail.com

----------


## wwwgan

I need API EI 1590, Thanks a lot !

----------


## Yu1979

I need latest API 2000... can you please share ....????

----------


## tmlim

Dear folks,

Does anyone have the latest edition for API 2508?  Please share as we have urgent need for this standard.

Thanks.

----------


## tmlim

Dear folks,

Does anyone have the latest edition for API 2508?  Please share as we have urgent need for this standard.

Thanks.

----------


## rushabhmpatel

Does anyone have the latest edition for API RP 1595 - Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Inspection of Aviation Pre-Airfield Storage Terminals

Please share as we have urgent need for this standard.

Thanks.

----------


## philby

Can someone please re-upload API 5A5 and API 5A3, the latest editions?
Cheers

----------


## Marty Thompson

5A5-2005 + 2009 errata

----------


## philby

Thanks Marty

----------


## philby

I have the latest API RP 5A3 if anyone wants it.

API  5A3 - 2009 3rd Edition- Thread Compounds for Casing, Tubing, Line Pipe, and Drill Stem Elements

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy!

----------


## philby

Has anyone got API 619 - 2010 edition?

Cheers

----------


## carlucido

Dear Philby



Can you re-shared the api 5A3 2009, the link is dead.See More: API Code Collections

----------


## acier58

> Dear Philby
> 
> Can you re-shared the api 5A3 2009, the link is dead.



Here is

----------


## carlucido

Thanks very much.

----------


## carlucido

Dear acier58

Please can you shared the standard API 556 2nd edition; thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## sajjadraza

please help i want to questions of api 510

----------


## khaled alqasem

please upload it again

----------


## acier58

> Dear acier58
> 
> Please can you shared the standard API 556 2nd edition; thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards




Here you are

----------


## exultant7

Please post all parts of API std 554 and the new edition of 1164.

----------


## Ahmed Ragab Ali

Kindly can you send me API RP 5A3 3rd edition again as there is a problem in previous shared link.

----------


## usyd12a

> Kindly can you send me API RP 5A3 3rd edition again as there is a problem in previous shared link.



I don't know how to attach a file to this post. Can anyone help please?

----------


## usyd12a

> Kindly can you send me API RP 5A3 3rd edition again as there is a problem in previous shared link.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## GIBF4

API 650, 13th Edition, anyone has available in PDF and willing to share here?
Much appreciated my end. Thank you in advance and stay healthy.
Regards, GIBF4

----------


## zubair267

> API 650, 13th Edition, anyone has available in PDF and willing to share here?
> Much appreciated my end. Thank you in advance and stay healthy.
> 
> 
> Regards, GIBF4







> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hope you will find itSee More: API Code Collections

----------


## xm861122

Does anyone has the latest API Std 620 & 625 (September 2021), please share if any.

Best regards

----------


## prabhu0487

Please Share the following latest standards please
API St 611, General-Purpose Steam Turbines
Api St 612, Special Purpose Steam Turbines For Petroleum, Chemical, And Gas Industry Services
API St 616, Gas Turbines for the Petroleum Chemical and Gas Industry Services
Api St 617, Axial And Centrifugal Compressors And Expander-Compressors
Api St 618, Reciprocating Compressors For Petroleum Chemical And Gas Industry Services
API St 619, Rotary Type Positive Displacement Compressor
API St 672, Packaged, Integrally Geared Centrifugal Air Compressors
Api St 673, Centrifugal Fans For Petroleum, Chemical And Gas Industry Services
Api St 674, Positive Displacement Pump-Reciprocating
Api St 675, Positive Displacement Pumps - Controlled Volume
Api St 676, Positive Displacement Pumps  Rotary

----------

